# Comparador de voltaje AC



## canales (May 19, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Necesito hacer un circuito en cual se me activen unos led cuando la tensión de red se vaya arriba de un valor de deternimado o abajo de otro valor determinado. Yo sé como hacerlo con DC, a través de comparadores de ventana. Pero el voltaje a comparar es AC, no sé si los copmaradores que se usan en DC, entre ellos los de vetana, se puedan usar para AC también, ya que si dejamos voltajes de referencia fijos como en DC, el comparador estaría dando una señal de pulso de frecuencia igual a 2 veces a la de la señal AC. Pero, si los voltajes de referencia fueran también AC, me imagino que para que el compararador funcionase de la manera que quiero, ellos tendrían que estar en fase con la señal a comparar.

Bueno, realmente eso es lo que pienso, tal vez ustedes tengan un metodo mas sencillo y mejor.

Saludos......


----------



## JV (May 19, 2007)

Hola canales, se me ocurre que podrias colocar un rectificador y luego mendiante un divisor resitivo sensar con un comparador normal.

Saludos..


----------



## canales (May 19, 2007)

Gracias JV por tu sugerencia. Eso ya se me había ocurrido pero pensé que tal vez lo podría hacer con AC de una sola vez sin tener que pasar el voltaje a DC. Pero creo que al final esa será la solución, si es que no se me ocurre como hacerlo o nadie me dice la forma.

Pero si encuentro la forma de hacerlo lo postearé.

Saludos...


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 20, 2009)

Pues yo tengo la misma duda, necesito que arriba de un voltaje deje pasar la señal AC, y pensaba poner en el  + de un OPAMP  la entrada de mi señal, y en el - mi voltaje fijo de referencia... eso esta mal?

Lo que pasa esq soy muy novata y no se ni sikiera como se debe ver


----------



## devil_ginger (Abr 24, 2009)

es dificil utilizar circuitos comparadores con potencias tan grandes.
lo mejor es que utilizes primeramente un transformador que te lo deje en el orden de unos 15 v ac o menos.
ahora, los circuitos comparadores funcionan llendose a bajo (0 v) o alto (5v o mas) cuando el la señal a controlar esta por encima o por debajo de la señal de referencia, pero tu quieres encender señales tanto cuando este por encima como cuando este por debajo.. Por lo que te recomendaria que utilizaras un pic que tenga conversion a/d, luego condicionas que cuando se este por debajo o por arriba de tu valor de referencia se enciendan tales puertos de salida. Un pic, con esa caracteristica (a/d) no cuesta mas alla de $8 como el 16f877. Aunque pensandolo bien, seria un crimen utlizar el pic solo para ese proposito, considerando sus extensas prestaciones.....

pero bue...... es todo lo que se me ocurre   

suerte


----------

